# Blue Yabby Crayfish



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if there was any way to bring out the colors in these crayfish? Is there a specific temperature or diet I could stick to that would bring out the blue? Thanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There are universal colour enhancing ingredients but blue is always the harder one to enhance. You can try some products that specifically enhance blue and black. I don't have much experience with cray but I would think genetics always plays a more important role in the colour.


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

randy said:


> There are universal colour enhancing ingredients but blue is always the harder one to enhance. You can try some products that specifically enhance blue and black. I don't have much experience with cray but I would think genetics always plays a more important role in the colour.


Never heard of these products/ingredients. Care to share a link or two?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

PM sent, don't want to post links to product in the forum.


----------

